

The bicycle, simplified (without a chain). - jessepollak
http://www.bicymple.com

======
user24
Interesting idea and I applaud them for reexamining basic assumptions, but I
think they need to do more work on the site to convince the viewer that this
concept actually works.

Issues to address include, at least:

Balance,

Gears,

Speed,

Effort

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's a unicycle with a front wheel.

Whilst it looks fun it also looks slow and difficult - mechanically
simplified, perhaps.

~~~
leephillips
Do unicycles have freewheeling hubs? I don't think so.

------
pokemonmaster
They disabled comments on the youtube video. Never a good sign.

~~~
freehunter
Many times companies do this, as it allows them to be in control of their PR.
A product announcement/demonstration is not the proper time or place for
Internet arguments that tend to arise on sites like YouTube.

------
bradleyland
Is a chain really all that much of a problem? Most people I know who
experience chain issues are dealing with derailers. A fixed-ratio (not to be
confused with fixed-hub) chain setup is incredibly reliable, and allows for a
longer wheelbase, which results in greater stability and more comfortable
riding positions.

------
jonnycowboy
To be copied in 5..4..3..2..1 Actually the main problem I see is that there is
far too much weight on the arms.

------
kapuzineralex
Where would I put my groceries? :)

------
francov88
Cool design.... the latest in the Xtreme sports equipment?

------
mdonahoe
I want to try it, but it looks uncomfortable.

